

The web is awesome - skewart
http://blog.lmorchard.com/2015/08/07/web-awesome/

======
bobajeff
The author mentions the principles Mobile First and Progressive Design. Which
I've been thinking about a lot lately. Since they could be solutions to the
bad experience users like me have on mobile sites.

The key thing that is undisputable at this point is building several separate
ghetto incomplete versions of the site while forcing users to go to the
desktop for the complete and full site is bad. So. Don't. Do. That.

Don't care what you have to do as long as you don't give me the ghetto
incomplete version. If that means gradually building a progressive design
version of the site on the side then that's fine. If you find some other
strategy that works and will work on what ever crazy device I might want to
use now or in the future that's fine too.

